# Just a knitter using two needles



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I know how you feel. We are among the vanilla knitters. Don't use DPN at all and am not thrilled with circulars myself. What type patterns, sweaters, afghans, toys, baby clothes???? What to you knit?


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I still use regular needles ... got a wip at the moment, but nothing beats the thrill of a new conquest! Only at my age it is getting to grips with circular needles and the magic loop! 
Also, the thrill of making a seamless, top-down sweater, was unbelievable.

Go on, try something new, be a devil!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Stay on this site!! There are plenty of patterns for two needles. Don't feel as if you are the "vanilla" knitters! I bet you do beautiful work. If you want to challenge yourself, go ahead and try something new or just stick with your method. Knitting is for pleasure and the thrill of making something that is useful and pretty.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

And don't forget - quite often, people use circular needes as if they were the regular old two needles with knobs on the end - just that they are tethered by a "leash"  You can knit back and forth on long circulars, and sometimes need or want to for longer things like afghans, sideways knit scarves, button bands and collars....


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Expand your knitting skills, you will be glad you did.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi, I have just recently returned to knitting after a gap of quite a few years. Recentrly I have been knitting small articles like Caps. hats, headbands, and slippers all which I have sold at the shop in our museum.
My daughter asked me if I would knit her a cardy. It was when I started looking through the patterns on the various sites that I came to the conclusion that I must learn to use circulars or do without. I suppose you can still teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

YES, YES , YES ! YOU CAN! YOU WILL! AND YOU WILL LOVE THE ADVENTURE!


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I used to have just straight needles until my cats discovered them. They loved the needles bobbing up and down and trying to pull the needles out on me. I discovered circulars and use them most of the time.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

So says another 2 needle knitter! And Vanilla is a nice flavour don't you think?


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Vanilla may be a nice flavour ..... but variety is the spice of life!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Hi, I have just recently returned to knitting after a gap of quite a few years. Recentrly I have been knitting small articles like Caps. hats, headbands, and slippers all which I have sold at the shop in our museum.
> My daughter asked me if I would knit her a cardy. It was when I started looking through the patterns on the various sites that I came to the conclusion that I must learn to use circulars or do without. I suppose you can still teach an old dog new tricks.


A cardi is not knit in the round - the circular needles are suggested because, as I stated in an earlier comment, there is likely a long stretch of stitches to pick up for the button bands and collar, and doing that on two needles would be awkward, difficult, and possibly even impossible to do neatly because of the curves involved. It is still just like knitting back and forth on straight needles, except you have a flexible cable between the needles to hold those stitches. Imagine if you were to tie a string or piece of yarn to the knob ends of your two straight needles - you would still work back and forth on them, but they would be "leashed" together. So, if you drop the empty one, it won't go far....


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Hi, I have just recently returned to knitting after a gap of quite a few years. Recentrly I have been knitting small articles like Caps. hats, headbands, and slippers all which I have sold at the shop in our museum.
> My daughter asked me if I would knit her a cardy. It was when I started looking through the patterns on the various sites that I came to the conclusion that I must learn to use circulars or do without. I suppose you can still teach an old dog new tricks.


There is one great advantage to using circular needles, even for flat-piece knitting. The weight of the project on the needles is much less stressful to your hands, wrists, and elbows. When you use straight needles, you are wielding levers that bear the weight of the fabric. When you use circular needles, most of the weight is on the cord between the needles and rests in your lap.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


You bet you can. I'm 77 and just learned magic loop and knitted my first pair of toe-up socks. Go for it. You will succeed.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

have never gotten the hang of circulars either, the cable culed so much the first time I tried it, that I quickly gave up


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hiya Hiya cables (for the stainless needles) do not curl. I would not choose less than the 24 to 29 inch circular. You want to enjoy the first set(s). Not having your hands hurt. I don't care about length of tips...just how much the needle to cable flexibility acts while I'm knitting. Yes, I do have Arthritis personally/in my family.

I won't recommend the under 24 inch because half of my first Bamboo circulars didn't feel as good as the longer other-half.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Judyh47. I've looked at top down jumpers but they've looked a bit complicated. Was it? Or maybe it's just me thinking it was because it's something new


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't like change for change sake either. But I think of needles as tools. Dpn's are for closing small spaces. What pattern attracts you? If you don't want to use dpn's, ignore those patterns. Circulars serve many purposes. They can be used the same way as your straight needles, only relieving the weight from your arms. Other than that, you can complete lovely projects with the same stitches. Welcome to the club.


----------



## borr (May 9, 2012)

With just two needles you can knit headbands, scarves, afghans, dishcloths, etc.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

If you are happy knitting with two needles, no need to change. It is all about knitting for pleasure, with no stress.

I always used two needles but I loathe the sewing up. I like to knit hats for the homeless, loved knitting them but it was always a trial to sew them up. Then I discovered circulars and there is no sewing up. Now for hats I would never use anything else but circulars.

So Drene, just do what makes you happy and less stressed.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Two needle knitter here as well. I was taught this method and I shall stay with this method


----------



## Foolhardy (Jan 26, 2013)

I, too, am a two needle knitter and because of the way I hold my needles - right one tucked under the arm - I find it very difficult and frustrating to use circular needles. It isn't helped by the fact that I am a 'thrower' as well. It means dropping the right needle to throw the yarn. I have tried the continental method but trying to keep my tension even has so far proved impossible.
As for patterns I often use Ravelry - just look for items knitted flat.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Circular needles are an alternate choice, not a replacement. (even tho' many patterns say circular only) Very few patterns using circular needles are knit in the round -- so straight needles would do as well -- it's often a personal choice. As someone pointed out, knitting should be a pleasure not a chore.


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Foolhardy said:


> I, too, am a two needle knitter and because of the way I hold my needles - right one tucked under the arm - I find it very difficult and frustrating to use circular needles. It isn't helped by the fact that I am a 'thrower' as well. It means dropping the right needle to throw the yarn. I have tried the continental method but trying to keep my tension even has so far proved impossible.
> As for patterns I often use Ravelry - just look for items knitted flat.


Same here, I find it very difficult to control the right hand when using dpn's or circular as I am a left hander taught to knit by a right hander. I use circs and dpn's when really needed but not by choice. I love to be called a vanilla knitter


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Two needles for me too. I enjoy what I do, and have no desire to change. I have no trouble finding patterns to knit, but have quite a collection, going back years.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I still use from time to time, knitting needles with nobs on the ends. It depends on what I am doing. Some small things I use straight needles, and sometimes I just like to use them for a change. I use circular needles for large projects, and double pointed needles for things I don't want to sew up, hats, of course socks, etc. I think needle use is up to each person, just like no two people are alike, so why worry if you like straight needles, use them and go on. And my preference is bamboo, but there again some people prefer aluminum, or vinyl (plastic)just do your own thing and don't worry if it isn't the way others do!!!!!


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

Of course you can - knitting needles are the same whether you use 2 individual needles or a pair that is joined. Each can be used for many different styles of knitwear - use what YOU are comfortable with.
I have both and have used them, for some things straight needles are great, for others circulars make it easier - depends what you make.
There are lots of patterns on this site and the other knitting sites - you will find one that appeals and fits YOUR style of knitting.


----------



## kateh (Feb 9, 2013)

I can't get to grips with circulars either mainly because I knit with one needle held under my right arm which means I only have to move and control one needle, using circulars really slows me down.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I like all sorts but find when knitting a jumper or something large on long needles the needles keep tapping on my chest as I knit which is irritating. To get over this I use circulars like they are straight ones.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

And when you are ready, join the free workshops here.
We have a few older than you joining in and learning wonderful things!


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I tried circular needles once and found that moving the stitches over the nylon onto the needle a chore as it didnt just move smoothly it keeped getting caught. 
where as useing straight needle you dont have that bother


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

hi also use 2 needles have tried cirs but found my tension was off and could not knit as long as with my straights you can search ravelry and on the options put work in flat and you only get patterns that work back and forth maybe it is my circs which are rubbish but a prefer straights there is nothing wrong with vanilla


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Well Just Drene I like you am not convinced about circular needles Sticking with my old fashioned two straights and lovin them


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nelly 58 said:


> Judyh47. I've looked at top down jumpers but they've looked a bit complicated. Was it? Or maybe it's just me thinking it was because it's something new


I splashed out and signed up for the Craftsy tutorial .... but as soon as I started, I realised what what happening, and I was off and running.
It is almost like knitting in reverse, you start with the neck shaping and work downwards.
Some short rows ... and I had previously watched the Youtube tutorials, so I understood what was happening. It was fascinating watching the shaping happen without the traditional cast offs at the beginnings of the row and then having to pick up around the neckline.
But the best part was that the only time I used a needle was to stitch down the pocket linings and weave in a couple of ends.
I have done the pattern three times now and am currently looking for other patterns.
Don't let 'complicated' put you off, you can only work one row at a time.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> And don't forget - quite often, people use circular needes as if they were the regular old two needles with knobs on the end - just that they are tethered by a "leash"  You can knit back and forth on long circulars, and sometimes need or want to for longer things like afghans, sideways knit scarves, button bands and collars....


This is how I use circular needles. I have never knitted in the round. I love them for when I have a large number of stitches.


----------



## JoAnn Larsen (Feb 3, 2013)

I do use circular needs but have never done a project "in the round." Crazy, huh? I have some dpns, but I've not used them yet. A little nervous. My mother has been knitting for decades and has been using regular knitting needles. She has made some gorgeous things over the years --- from adult sweaters to Barbie clothes. I would like to learn some new techniques at some point, but for now, I'm keeping it simple...


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

must be something to do with north yorkshire i live there too and am exactly the same as you Have been knitting for 50 years since the age of 7 still use steel needles with knobs on, i get along just fine


----------



## Greeneyedleo49 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am also a two needle knitter. I started knitting again after 40 years. I, too, find that a lot of patterns require circular needles, but I just can't get the hang of it. I'm going to give it a try and see if I can challenge myself!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you tried browsing www.knittingpatterncentral.com? There is a "Free Pattern" choice at the top left of the site and patterns are listed by category. I'm not saying all are for straight needles but several are and there are many older patterns on there also. I prefer circular needles now as I really use them instead of straights due to neck and back problems. I find I can sit in my armed chair and not worry about hitting the arms with the needle ends, be more comfortable with less strain on shoulders and arms, and it's so much faster with Addi's (my preference but everyone has their own choice). If you treat yourself to one pair, use them as regular straight needles as others have said, you may find you enjoy them. I will use the old straight short needles I've had for years occasionally but the long ones are getting lonely sitting in their case.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> And don't forget - quite often, people use circular needes as if they were the regular old two needles with knobs on the end - just that they are tethered by a "leash"  You can knit back and forth on long circulars, and sometimes need or want to for longer things like afghans, sideways knit scarves, button bands and collars....


I have been using circular needles for over 30 yrs. I had never used them as circulars for a very long time. They were a substitution for my straight needles b/c the weight of the stitches on the straight were giving me pains in my wrists and hands. The circular needles keep the weight on the cables and the items you work on the weight in on my lap rather than the end of a straight needle.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

First let me tell you how much I love your avatar! That being said, you can do a google search on the internet for simple knitting patterns. There are tons of patterns out there for people who like the two needle method. Good luck!


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

In case you haven't noticed, all knitters use 2 needles. Even the magic loop method uses 2 needle points. Never think that you aren't "as good" as others. All knitting is done with 2 needle points and knit and purl stitches. It's just a matter on combining the knits and purls to follow the sequence of the pattern. You only use 2 needle points at a time, the others are just holding the stitches. All you need is patience and practice and you can do anything.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

There are lots of patterns for 2 needles. Check on Ravelry.com. Even socks.....

However, as some have suggested... why not try something new? There are a lot of tutorials on youtube to learn...


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I am also 76 years old (soon to be 77 ) and I recently took the plunge to circulars. I have used dpn's before and did not like that, but I use nothing but circs anymore. It is so much easier to have that weight off of my poor old hands. Borrow a pair from someone and give it a try, you may find you like them.But I see quite a few things that are straight knitting if you don't


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Circular needles will be a breeze after learning to use a computer!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

joyce741 said:


> I tried circular needles once and found that moving the stitches over the nylon onto the needle a chore as it didnt just move smoothly it keeped getting caught.
> where as useing straight needle you dont have that bother


Depends on the brand of circulars i found Pony circulars very hard work so invested in Addi's & Symfony's much smoother but didn't like Symfony's much as i don't like wooden needles


----------



## Myrt (Jan 27, 2013)

This is for the 76 year old that is reluctant to learn new ways of knitting. I am 91, soon to be 92 and still learning new knitting methods. Have fun..learn something new each day, that's my motto.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

stablemom said:


> YES, YES , YES ! YOU CAN! YOU WILL! AND YOU WILL LOVE THE ADVENTURE!


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Circular needles will be a breeze after learning to use a computer!


Your right!!!!!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Myrt said:


> This is for the 76 year old that is reluctant to learn new ways of knitting. I am 91, soon to be 92 and still learning new knitting methods. Have fun..learn something new each day, that's my motto.


You are an inspiration to me! I'll be 66 soon and since I've just started back knitting after learning at about age 13, there are more 'newnesses' than I was aware of. This forum has encouraged me, helped me, and made me aware of so many new ideas as well as 'tools of the trade.' I've forever said that the only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth so I'm trying to learn something new every day. Now this moebius cast on I just saw the other day? That is for the future - wow that was confusing! LOL


----------



## Digilou37 (Jan 13, 2013)

I felt the same way until I stopped using regular circular needles with plastic cords that were stiff and kinked with aged. When I switched to interchangeable circulars I found them easier to use and the cords were flexible. Now I can't stand straight needles. Try knit picks or chaigoo steel. I have both and love them.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

You can knit Gypsycream's animal patterns using two needles. You can knit washclothes and dishcloths. You can knit hats and scarves on two needles. You can knit sweaters on two needles. I even have patterns for knitting socks on two needles. Don't put yourself down for using only two needles. But, on the other hand, don't completely ignore the possibility of learning new skills. I have been knitting for over 55 years and have learned so many new skills this past year since joining this group. It has been a lot of fun. Whatever you do - enjoy it!


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

I also am 76...back to knitting after 50 yrs...am now using circulars for a sweater, amd have learned socks on double circulars and now two socks, toe up on the magic loop........the information and help on this site is amzing. if I can do it, so can you...Pat


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I too found there were so many patterns I could not do as I only had the straight needles but there are pattern around theses on Ravelry for a start.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=2%20needle%20patterns

I now use circulars and straights but it was only last week that I have taken the step to do a pattern top down on circulars. I have still to knit in the round other than on dpn's as my cables are not the right size. This is why soon I will have to learn the magic loop.

I use circulars as straights I find it easier on my shoulders, wrists and arms to do this.

Pm me if you have any pattern in mind as I am used to searching for what I want.

By the way - where in Yorkshire? I'm in Doncaster.


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


I learned to use circulars at 80 and would not use anything else now.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

I too will often convert a circular pattern or dpn to straight needles. Find a good place to split the item knowing that you will need to sew up that seam. You want it as hidden as possible. However....thanks to this site...I re-ventured into the world of circulars.

I bought ONE, you heard me, just one pair of Addi and will never struggle with a lesser brand again. It's no wonder I had such trouble learning the magic circle with needles that were stiff and unyielding.

If you are going to try to learn to use circulars - and I often use them as if they were a pair of straights - make sure you get yourself a premium brand. It will make all the difference.

THANK YOU KP!!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Knitting isn't a competition. Relax and do what you like.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kathie said:


> Knitting isn't a competition. Relax and do what you like.


Ditto :-D


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

nearly all the patterns I have done have been made flat.. they just suggest circulars because of the weight of the project or the number of stitches needed, if you can get 200+ stitches on your straight needles..(I could possibly do that on some I have) then you probably don't need to bother with circulars.. knitting flat with circulars in no different than knitting with straights..... except that you don't have the ends of the needles hitting anything while knitting. you still turn your work at the end of each row.
I have some very nice shorter straights that I wish I had in more sizes they are perfect for short projects. I use all needles for different things..


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I did not discover KP until I was 77 and have learned more in less than a year than I learned about knitting before. If you master circs you will not go back.


----------



## Scootermom (Jan 7, 2013)

I tend to use circular needles for most projects because they are more comfortable... don't bump into the arms of my chair, etc. I actually AVOID sweaters that have to pieced. Nothing like the instant gratification of finishing the knitting means the sweater is finished... except for buttons & blocking  If you can knit on two needles, I GUARANTEE that you can manage circulars. Try it, you may LIKE it.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I know the feeling. Is it because we learned that way, we are used to things, or the fact that change is not what we want? I don't know, however I am happy knitting with what I have and learned on! hahahaha


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


I am only75, but I just learned dpn and now always use circular needles. I hadn't knitted in a long time also but learned to love it again. I couldn't believe something "as basic" as knitting could of changed so much. LOL You can do it, go for it.


----------



## NoIdleHands (Nov 24, 2012)

My mother, now deceased, learned to knit with the knitting fervor of the 1940's. That meant that she used the slow throw method and only used straight needles. She was comfortable with what she knew and wasn't interested in changing. It would infuriate her when she was knitting out and about and someone would "encourage" her to try a new technique. She was happy with the way she was knitting. I believe, for her, the act of knitting was the comfort of what she had always done. 

There are many patterns that use flat knitting. I find that a lot of UK and Australian knitters use flat knitting, or at least I believe that it might be that way, based on blogs of really good knitters who show pictures of their supplies. I may be wrong, but I think Sirdar patterns are not only lovely, but they are knitted flat. There are always really wonderful vintage patterns. Right now "modern" vintage knitting patterns are "in," so knitting a regular vintage pattern should be just fine. The Knitter's Handy Book Of Patterns are all knitted flat. Combined with Barbara Walker's Treasury of knitting patterns, you should be busy for quite some time.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i still use wo needles most of the time only use circulars if lots lots stitches.i find most uk patterns ie sirdar patons still use two needles


----------



## NoIdleHands (Nov 24, 2012)

PS Vanilla is really a complex flavor, is the most popular, can be really exotic and expensive, and isn't "plain" at all!


----------



## gtrman (Jan 23, 2013)

I knit using the same needles you do. A sweater knit from the top down on a circular needle is no competition for the shape retention ability of a seamed sweater, at least not in my estimation. Sweaters knit in the round do not retain their shapes as well as a seamed sweater does. To me, they look baggy. Just my 2 cts.

Charlie


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


I am the same I do not use circular needles, but patterns that state circular needles, you can still knit on two needles, just substitute the word row for round, I have done it lots of times. I also knit socks on two needles, I have a really good pattern for it,

:-D


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


I knit back and forth on circulars all the time, but it is because I love the harmony needles a thousand times more than my old bamboo straight needles.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I've tried circulars - couldn't see enough benefit to me to make me change from my trusty straights!
I can knit pretty much anything I want to - using a method I'm happy and familiar with.
I don't feel deprived or second-class, and I don't have the urge to change for the sake of it. I'm a straight-pins knitter - quite satisfied to happily carry on with what suits me.


----------



## lavenderblu57 (Dec 12, 2012)

I love the circuler kneedles , I dont even use the straight needle at all anymore , I think once you try useing them you will really like it .


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love vanilla. It may seem only singular but you can top it with any thing and goes with almost every thing. Just like learning a new stitch you can add to your portfolio. There is really nothing hard with DPN's or circular it is only your mind set and giving it a try. Every one here is very supportive and will try to help even if it is only encouragement. I love when I find or some one else can say "Oh me too, I do that too!" I am sure there are no mistakes you can make some one else has done before you. 76 is a great age to start new things.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


hey, there Just Drene! I avoided using circs and dpns for a LONG time and had a similar situation. Wish there'd been Ravelry back then. If you aren't a member, it's free to join [www.ravelry.com]. Then click on "patterns" at the top, and when you've chosen "cowl," "hat," "mittens," or whatever -- click on "search inside this category." Then, scroll down to "attributes" in the boxes at the left, and click on "construction" and then "seamed." Sounds like a lot of steps, but it's not, really  And, this should give you lots of goodies to consider knitting up!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


I don't think anyone is just a knitter. You just prefer to knit in a more traditional way. For patterns that require dpns or circular needles, add 2 stitches to the cast on and use them to create the seam to finish the hat, glove, stocking, whatever. Might take a little creativity with some stitch patterns, but worth it. Or you may decide it would be easier to learn to use dpns or circulars, (smile)!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


Just Drene,
YES - a profound YES - You can learn NEW things at 76 years young........ In Sept. of 2011, I started Knitting after an absence of 45 years...... I never was what I call a knitter.... I taught myself & always had problems - therefore I stuck to crocheting for those 45 years.... ANYWAY... I was 77 on Oct.29th of 2011.
I was visiting my Daughter for 7 weeks when my 4th great-grandchild was to be born.... She was born on Sept 29th.....
anyway - I went to a knit shop with my daughter & we were in a sit-a-long-and-Knit..... type class..... If you need Help - there is a teacher to help..... If you do not need help, then it is just a group of ladies (gents) knitting away, drinking coffee (tea) & talking if they'd like....... The teacher saw that I was having trouble (my stitches were so-o-o tight that I couldn't possibly get the needles in....... so she watched me for a second - & stopped me, she tinked back to the beginning of the row & then showed me what I was doing wrong - "I was purling backwards' - and showed me the correct way..... and AWAY I WENT......
I haven't stopped yet..... after a while, when I got home and after the Holidays - I signed up at my LYS for a class in lace knitting of a flat straight shawl...... With this I learned to 'CABLE', to 'K2tog', 'ssk', put beads throughout with a crochet needle..... and I had lots of fun, tedious moments & a thrilling feeling of success when it was completed one month later......
I have taken 3 classes since then & I have completed many, many projects including 7 large lacey Shawls...all for my family.
I am now 78 and I am currently knitting the 'Holbrook Shawl by Dee O'Keefe'....... It is a wonderful pattern & I am still learning lots in my Knitting & enjoying every second of it.......
I have posted quite a few of my items..... I am a NEW KNITTER in my twilight years....... I Knit every day of the week for at least an hour..... and most days for 3-4 hours.... I love to Knit - it is so rewarding...... "Happy Knitting" to Everyone.....
YOU ARE NEVER TOO OLD TO TRY ................ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't like circular needles either. But dpn' s are the worst! I haven't yet mastered them. The stitches always fall off the needles. While I'm working at one end, the stitches are falling off the needle next to the one I'm knitting. I suppose I'll have to learn magic loop if I ever need dpn again. When I use circulars and need to join them, I always twist the yarn. I used the tips other KPers gave me but I still twist the yarn nonetheless.

What will I do to mess up intarsia and chart reading? What happened to all the patterns knitted without circular needles and Dpns and charts?

Just call me someone who has a lot of trouble changing styles of knitting.
I like what I do now, and find it very, very hard to change. I am mostly house bound and sometimes those videos aren't too clear. No one handy to help me out. It's very hard to learn something to knit from a static book.


----------



## Melba Carr (Feb 8, 2013)

Try Amazon.com and e-bay. I have had success in replacing some very old needles there (would you believe that I found one of my plastic pair had warped until it looked like a bow? lol! I had given knitting a loooooong hiatus). You do have to pay shipping most of the time, but it is a good source. Amazon seems to sort them out better and have a larger variety.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


Drene, I am 70, and just finished the Magic Loop and Sock class from our workshops here, am currently trying to learn the working with colors workshop, and will be doing the Adult Surprise Jacket workshop here when it opens. If I can do it, you can!

And here is a link to our workshop page, so you can see all our workshops and pick and choose. Even the ones marked closed you can still go through and do the projects, just can't post to them. But if you do have questions that aren't answered in them, some of us here who DID take them can help you.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## Melba Carr (Feb 8, 2013)

I learned to knit when I was in grade school - the nuns taught us! I knitted of and on till I was in my 30's and then hung it up until my 30 something daughter took up crochet and I was inspired again. Now at 72, I am having a blast digging through my stash and taking it up again.

Yes! you are never too old to take it up or return. Great fun and keeps me out of trouble. How many times can you reorganize the closet?

:lol:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Two needle knitter here as well. I was taught this method and I shall stay with this method


Here here


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I use circulars for almost every project since the ends of the needles don't hit against the arms of my chair and the yarn doesn't get tangled up on the needles. Also, one can more easily flatten the project out to measure it without worrying about stitches coming off. Do try a top down sweater! It is such a joy to have the thing finished when the knitting is done instead of messing with joining the pieces. However, there are a whole bunch of bottom up pieced sweaters that I want to make, too. One great thing about knitting is if you botch a project, you can always rip it out and make something else, unlike sewing. Believe me, I have botched several


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


I'm 65, knitting all my life, mostly using two needles with knobs. Then I found this forum & have "progressed" to circs, learnt Magic Loop, Magic Knot, 3 pin bind off, provisional cast on etc, etc. these new techniques were easily learnt BECAUSE I was a fairly good knitter on TNWKs!! 
It is wonderful not to have the tedious job of sewing projects together when they are finished! As I get older I find that using a circular needle for large items is way easier on my hands & wrists because the stitches are evenly distributed across the cable instead of being on one needle or the other, but you still knit across, turn & knit back (work is not joined) just much easier on the joints! Knit any way that you enjoy, but please don't discount the new ways & do stay with this site - it is great no matter how you knit! Val


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

If you are happy with just 2 needles there is nothing wrong with that!! I was like you years ago, but since I knit a lot of afghans was forced to use circular needles and they are close to 2 needles with a cord attached to hold the extra stitches...still knit back & forth. I admit DPN'S are a little tricky, especially the first few rows, but once you get by that, it goes pretty good and if you hate to sew, like I do, it is so great to finish something and you are DONE, no sewing seams! I would encourage you to try using both circular and DPN's, just because they open up the wide array of things you can make......but, if you don't want to, just do your thing, lots to be made with 2 needles!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


Absolutely! I am 73 and I have learned lots of new things from the Kper's here including Continental knitting after almost 50 years of "throwing" my yarn. Go for it!


----------



## no1paperlady (Oct 7, 2012)

I was going to say exactly what Yarnie.One said. For a baby blanket most of the weight rests in your lap and it is just like working with 2 needles. 
I love the circulars and most of my hand knitting is done on them. 
Try them you will love them. They have been around for many years and this is nothing new.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have just recently returned to knitting after a gap of quite a few years. Recentrly I have been knitting small articles like Caps. hats, headbands, and slippers all which I have sold at the shop in our museum.
> ...


I must be the exception to your rule.I knitted bootcuffs on 4 pins and my left shouder and elbow are aching.Am planning to knit the matching mitts on 2 pins and sew up the seams.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I use my ciculars as straight needles,just knit back and fore.GREAT advantage,weight of cardi back stays on lap and doesn't have to be balanced on athritic hands.At end of session,I push stitches on to cable and loosely tie points in a a knot.....never lost the end stitches from a project since,even when carrying it to group.Lindseymary


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

I know how Just Drene feels. When you get to a "certain age" keeping up with everything "new" seems overwhelming. (Particularly technology). Before joining KP I never realized how out of the loop I was in my knitting. However this old dog has learned some new tricks from the site - I just don't try to feel the need to master them all.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Good Advise from many lifelong knitting learners. Never stop learning, life is too short to stay fixed in any one method.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

just Drene 
what size cardigan do you want to knit 
I may be able to help
Sharon


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I can not and will not use double pins or circular pins,give me two needle pin patterns every time :-D :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


Those circular needles can be used in the same manner as your two sticks with knobs on the end. But with those silly circulars you can "progress" to knitting in the round for sweaters that will not require stitching up the seams. So very much easier.
The other advantage with circulars...you never drop a needle (at least not very far). And if you choose an interchangeable set, you have every size and every length you could possibly want. 
I learned all the above when after a move I have not been able to locate any of my straight knitting needles...could only find the circulars....Ahhhh!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I like regular knitting needles but I also can and do use circulars but I hate DPN with a passion just not comfortable for my hands at all yes I have used them when a lot younger but I also found some short circulars work fine. But more recently I like to crochet all the lap robes I make goes a lot faster easier on arthritic hands .


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


Just consider it brain exercise. It's frustrating trying to learn something new. But what a feeling when you have conquered it. I,m struggling with wrap and turn. It's not going to get the best of me! 76 is only a number. I choose to never look in the mirror. That way I'm always thirty. Good luck to you


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I expanded my knitting skills by making , in rapid succession ,four jumpers on circular needles.All I can say is "never again".


----------



## Foolhardy (Jan 26, 2013)

kateh said:


> I can't get to grips with circulars either mainly because I knit with one needle held under my right arm which means I only have to move and control one needle, using circulars really slows me down.


Same here!!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I mostly use 2 needles. Just recently started using circ. for a few things Still getting used to them.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


Hey, if I can learn magic loop, knitting with two circulars, different casting on methods, etc. by following KP and using youtube -- all these things and more I have learned at 81, come on and dive in. Age is just a number. Learning new things keeps you young and fresh. 
Of course, if you are happy with the way you are doing it, then keep on. Knitting is many things to many people -- relaxing, challenging, pleasureable, rewarding. To each his own.


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

I always use circular needles as my regular needles simple because I find them lighter on my wrist s and fingers. Would you believe yesterday was the first time I actually did a full circular knitted hat.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Circular needles are great for flat stuff that has a lot of stitches. Like blankets. I love them. Of course, like all things, you get what you pay for. Also, you always know where both needles are, and one end never goes up your sleeve or catches on your bracelet. I rarely knit in the round simply because I don't think the finished product looks as "crisp".


----------



## NoIdleHands (Nov 24, 2012)

Foolhardy said:


> kateh said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get to grips with circulars either mainly because I knit with one needle held under my right arm which means I only have to move and control one needle, using circulars really slows me down.
> ...


From what I understand, this method is more efficient and allows great speed! Is this the case for you?


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I know where you are coming from, I feel the same way. My problem is that I have a very very short attention span even at the age of 67, but I keep trying. If you can learn to use a computer you can up grade to circular needles. One step at a time and try something simple with not to many stitches. Plus I have found also that there are a lot of patterns that can be done on regualr needles or can be converted from circular to dpn. Good luck.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

gtrman said:


> I knit using the same needles you do. A sweater knit from the top down on a circular needle is no competition for the shape retention ability of a seamed sweater, at least not in my estimation. Sweaters knit in the round do not retain their shapes as well as a seamed sweater does. To me, they look baggy. Just my 2 cts.
> 
> Charlie


I am with you on the bagginess of things knit in the round. I don't LIKE the hats I do that way. And, I can sew a very tiny seam. But, love circs for everything, I simply don't knit in the round very often. I CAN, but, I don't like the way it turns out. I say it's not "crisp", you say it's baggy, same thing. The piece looks worn and not new.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and use circular needles. It's no difference in knitting unless you want to join and knit in the round. It's great for large blankets and shawls. I have both but always choose the circs if I have them in the size I need.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


If I can learn to knit in my 60's you can learn to use circular needles in your 70's.


----------



## crotchety crafter (Sep 26, 2012)

Just knit the way you are happiest to do. Try a circular needle, but knitting backwards and forwards as normal. You may find that you prefer as this method allows the work to drop into your lap as opposed to hanging onto it at one end. Have a go, I use circulars, magic loop and 2 needles and the variety is great. Enjoy it all. Knitting is just such a magical process. Who would imagine what you can do with a piece of string and two sticks. Amazing. Enjoy it whichever way you choose.


----------



## Leonore (Feb 9, 2013)

I hear ya. DPNs scare me. Though someday if I have time I may take a class and learn how to use them. My knitting projects have all been very simple, I actually crochet more than knit. But regarding the circular needles, I recommend that you give them a try even for a flat scarf--if you drop one it doesn't go very far and they don't stick out to attract pets or snag stuff. My only complaint is that the connecting cord is stiff and unruly. Does anyone know of softer more flexible circular needles? Or have you tried connecting with your own soft cording or shoestring? If so, how do you attach it??


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I use all 3, depending on the circumstances. If I have no elbow room or traveling, circulars are a must. Cables on small stuff can be awkward. Dragging the yarn around on cables can be frustrating too. You can knit back and forward with cables. However, I do knit much quicker with 2 straights. You can adapt patterns to knit with 2 needles. For a cardigan/jacket, divide the pattern into back and 2 fronts. Add one stitch each side to the back, one stitch to the underarm on each front for the fronts. Remember that the beautiful traditional shawls and fairisle and Aran garments were produced with very simple needles. The main thing is to use what gives you pleasure. The fancy stuff won't make you a better knitter!


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Hi, I have just recently returned to knitting after a gap of quite a few years. Recentrly I have been knitting small articles like Caps. hats, headbands, and slippers all which I have sold at the shop in our museum.
> My daughter asked me if I would knit her a cardy. It was when I started looking through the patterns on the various sites that I came to the conclusion that I must learn to use circulars or do without. I suppose you can still teach an old dog new tricks.


You're never too old to learn...I assume since you are on this site you have access to a computer. YouTube YouTube YouTube.....I have learned so much from watching the videos there Good luck :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I use all sorts of needles, but I have to say that for some things I've found that going BACK to straight needles is faster. 
Especially with the new little side to side shawls made from one skein of sock yarn. Some of those patterns are small triangles where you start at a side point, use half of the yarn increasing, and then use the last half decreasing. ( You weigh the yarn ahead of time-- that way you can use all the yarn.) 

Some have sweet edgings knitted as you go, and the main part is garter stitch. There are not enough stitches to get heavy, and if you prop your right needle up next to your body and don't wiggle it as you knit, you can knit quite fast. I'm a thrower, and I can really fly with straights. It depends on the style of knitting one does I guess. 

I recently went through all my needles and organized them. I had a lot of old straights in 10 and 14 inch sizes and and some extra circulars. I set some duplicates aside to add to some 'kits' I intend t mmake up for gifts and donations. Going through the yarn is next. 

Using large size circulars for afghans is a help. the blankets are really too heavy for my hands now.


----------



## tidepools (Jul 26, 2011)

Dear two-needle knitters, I am 88 and used them all, straight, circular and dpn - they all have different advantages. And , yes, you can teach an old dog new tricks; it's just darned hard on the dog.
Tidepools\
aka Kitty


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


I am like you. I have been knitting for many years, but I only recently started to use circulars. I am now on my second project and quite pleased with not only the results, but with myself for having FINALLY done it. I must say though; I am using needles with a really crappy cable that WILL NOT uncurl regardless of what I do. I bought ChiaoGoo needles for another project which I can't use for this one, and WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! So, if you decide to give it a whirl, be sure to use good circs or you will be VERY frustrated!


----------



## Melba Carr (Feb 8, 2013)

One unexpected plus to using the circular needles for back and forth knitting - when I put one needle down to turn my work, it no longer clanks right on to the floor -- a bit of a shock for my husband when he kept hearing it and needing to identify that sound! lol. My splendid son-in-law recently 'gifted' me with his grandmother's old sewing rocker. What bliss not having the straight needles knocking against the arms of a chair. My mother had one, but in my 20s frenzy of 'doing my own thing' I stupidly rejected it. He is a sweetie.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I love using two needles and string. I usually only use circular needles when I've got a large number of stitches. And I do use dpns when I'm making socks, which I make from the cuff down.

I've signed up for a Craftsy class in knitting a Fair Isle vest. I know zilch about Fair Isle knitting or steeking, but I'll be learning about both and more about knitting with circs in this class. So, while single-pointed needles remain my first loves, I'm willing to give circs a chance.

Hazel


----------



## Melba Carr (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a drawer full of them. You can have them all.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


I am 70 and am still learning new tricks like the Russian join and the lifeline that I learned about here on KP. Helps keep the mind young. That and my two grandsons that I try to keep up with. I would say venture out and enjoy new things. What have you got to lose?


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I can not manage DPN's but I have tried 2 circulars. I haven't tried the magic loop yet. It's amazing how much there is to learn.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

I have taken note and thank you all for all your suggestions and advice. Oh! dear I suppose after all I will have to join the circular needle brigade. I do hope I will enjoy it. Drene.


----------



## tonysluv (Feb 3, 2013)

Speaking of circular needle patterns ....is there a way that you could use the pattern but do it on regular straight needles...Is there any formula or trick to doing that...I also don't like to work w/circular needles...anyone know how to regulate a pattern in order to do that??? Appreciate it...


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

could someone send me the link for todays knitting paradise site


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes I never thought of that Kateh Iuse one needle tucked under my arm, and that would be difficult with circulars. Another point against. Drene.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> If you are happy knitting with two needles, no need to change. It is all about knitting for pleasure, with no stress.
> 
> I always used two needles but I loathe the sewing up. I like to knit hats for the homeless, loved knitting them but it was always a trial to sew them up. Then I discovered circulars and there is no sewing up. Now for hats I would never use anything else but circulars.
> 
> So Drene, just do what makes you happy and less stressed.


Same reason I started using circulars. But you are correct. It is about enjoying what you are doing and if 2 needles give pleasure, then no reason to change


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

Leonore said:


> I hear ya. DPNs scare me. Though someday if I have time I may take a class and learn how to use them.


Leonore, put some kind of stoppers/plugs or protectors on the ends that you aren't working on. This way the stitches won't fall off.

Here is a website on e-bay for them.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-16-Pcs-Knit-Knitting-Needles-Point-Protectors-2-Sizes-For-Knitting-Craft-/360561053891?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f31d10c3&_uhb=1#ht_5342wt_1263


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Bombshellknits said:


> gtrman said:
> 
> 
> > I knit using the same needles you do. A sweater knit from the top down on a circular needle is no competition for the shape retention ability of a seamed sweater, at least not in my estimation. Sweaters knit in the round do not retain their shapes as well as a seamed sweater does. To me, they look baggy. Just my 2 cts.
> ...


You might check out EZ's method for preventing this bagginess, for making knit-in-the-round sweaters to keep a good shape.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I only use two straight needles. Only use circs for baby blankets. Lionbrand.com and Ravelry among others realise we still still knit.


----------



## nicolettab (Feb 9, 2013)

Innovation is a very important exercice for my brain and my patience! It's a challenge and I'm not a young girl.Now I'm able with 4 needles, circular...


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> You might check out EZ's method for preventing this bagginess, for making knit-in-the-round sweaters to keep a good shape.


Can you give a link to that?


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Im with you Drene, I have thought about circular,s and DPN s but cant find the courage to have a go. I recently downloaded some hat patterns but they were all for circulars , I was dissapointed


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Yarnie.One said:
> 
> 
> > You might check out EZ's method for preventing this bagginess, for making knit-in-the-round sweaters to keep a good shape.
> ...


Actually, it's in at least two of her books -- which I checked out from my local library. It involves something sort of like crocheting in a seam up each side. Not really a seam, but a certain stitch that helps the body of the sweater hold its shape. I'm not a sweater knitter, so I didn't really study it.

OH!! Found several sources for it by googling Elizabeth Zimmerman + any of the following: fake, phony, faux, or side seam. There are probably some on Youtube, but I didn't look, as these seemed to show it pretty well.

http://thebrownstitch.com/techniques/

http://www.purlbee.com/linen-tunic/ -- more than 3/4 down the page

From a couple of blogs:

"Elizabeth Zimmerman Phony Seam technique (from her book Knitting Without Tears.) This technique allows you to get the look and feel of a side seam while still working your garment seamlesslyits quite ingenious!"

--- and

"Elizabeth Zimmerman was the unventer of the "faux seam" and devised a number of patterns with minimal seams. Her books should be on the shelf in your local library (or available on interlibrary loan). They are not cheap to buy, so you might want to do some reading in the library to see if her methods "click" with you before checking out sources of the books for purchase.

Source(s):

One source for phoney seams: http://www.thedietdiary.com/blog/lucia/1
Elizabeth Zimmerman's books & patterns: http://www.schoolhousepress.com/ "

--- more links:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-114421-1.html

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2010/08/09/knitting-from-the-top-down.aspx

http://www.cabinfever.ca/retailerstips2.html

http://www.knittersreview.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=101711


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


Wow. I don't want to seem nasty here; this is a serious question. How in the world, with such a "non-progressive" attitude, did you ever learn to use a computer? I ask that since computers are very progressive as opposed to any other method you used to use to communicate.

If you are happy knitting with straight needles, that's fine, but you seem somewhat angry that there are more "progressive" techniques to get the job done.

You certainly are not the only person who prefers to stick with tried and true techniques. There have been others on the forum who have written to ask how to modify patterns meant for circular needles/DPNs who have gotten helpful, informative answers on how to go about that. I don't know what they are, offhand, but perhaps someone will be so kind as to tell you or may have already steered you in that direction. I haven't read beyond your initial post because I am kind of amazed at what seems to be a bit of a hostile attitude on your part. If I'm wrong about that, let me know.


----------



## Northern Mich. knitter (Nov 6, 2011)

there is a great pattern for 2-needle(straight) soxs on this sight. Just go to search on top of page and type that in. Might use two instead of 2. I am knitting a cardigan right now. Use straights for the 2 front pieces and a circular for the back.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


You betcha! I am almost 71 and just learned (2 weeks ago!!) to use DPNs to make fingerless mittens for my DD! It was not as daunting as I had feared and now I am gearing up to try socks, which I have been yearning to do for a long time! I have had several sets of DPNs in various sizes in my needle collection for many years, some of which I "inherited" from my late mother. You can do it!


----------



## Peg I M4 (Apr 6, 2012)

The thing I like about circulars and I do very little knitting in the round is that I never have to find a second needle and if I drop my needle I know exactly where it is.


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Samkewel, can you still see the ground from up there. That horse of yours seems pretty high! Circular and double points are not new, they have a purpose but they are not some great problem solver. I'm currently using circulars for a blanket because of the number of stitches but actually I usually find straight needles much more versatile and give a better finish. My big weakness with knitting is I'm not very good at picking up dropped stitches - when I was taught to knit if I dropped a stitch I had to undo and start again from casting on - great incentive to not drop stitches; does mean that now I would struggle to show someone how as I've not had to do it often myself. When I have I can still see it so undo anyway. C'est la vie.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Dracaena said:


> Hey Samkewel, can you still see the ground from up there. That horse of yours seems pretty high! Circular and double points are not new, they have a purpose but they are not some great problem solver. I'm currently using circulars for a blanket because of the number of stitches but actually I usually find straight needles much more versatile and give a better finish. My big weakness with knitting is I'm not very good at picking up dropped stitches - when I was taught to knit if I dropped a stitch I had to undo and start again from casting on - great incentive to not drop stitches; does mean that now I would struggle to show someone how as I've not had to do it often myself. When I have I can still see it so undo anyway. C'est la vie.


 Oh dear!! Go to Youtube! You'll not only learn a new skill, but you'll save yourself lots of time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Not a thing wrong with using straight needles. I like them for scarves, etc. because I get a nicer tension..... Most cardi patterns I see are knit in pieces... so two needles work well..... I didn't like circulars either until I bought my KnitPicks Harmonies with such a nice flexible cable...... They do make hats so nice with no seam and are a must for large items.... afgahns, etc...... I also like DPN's..... I guess what I am trying to say is use the needle that fits the project and that you enjoy.......


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

SueJoyceTn said:


> could someone send me the link for todays knitting paradise site


http://news.knittingparadise.com/b-258490-d-554


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

One thing I like about the cable needles is that they don't bump the arms of the chair. Before I started with the cable needles I actually bought a chair to prevent needles bumping (!). Still, I agree that most sweaters hang better with the seam..I like to make one. That being said, it sure is fun to eliminate the nasty purling stitch...Than the another good thing, you don't lose the other needle when the phone rings or the dog wants 'out'. And! You can take them on airplanes. How many reasons was that?

I think you should try to get used to cable needles..I never thought I would reach the point of throwing my needles out, but I have. You will like them, I promise.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


I know of an 81 year old KPer that knit her very first Magic Loop socks. Actually she has done at least 3 pairs. Good adventures are coming your way.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have just recently returned to knitting after a gap of quite a few years. Recentrly I have been knitting small articles like Caps. hats, headbands, and slippers all which I have sold at the shop in our museum.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good Point


----------



## Melba Carr (Feb 8, 2013)

Way to be supportive, Sam! Cut the lady some slack...she is enjoying doing what she is doing and it is not always easy to master a new technique immediately. Sheesh.


----------



## Melba Carr (Feb 8, 2013)

Go Dracena!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> I have taken note and thank you all for all your suggestions and advice. Oh! dear I suppose after all I will have to join the circular needle brigade. I do hope I will enjoy it. Drene.


I learned DPNs and circular needles when I was 73, along with short rows, magic knot, Russian join, basic lace, knitting in the round, several new (to me) cast ons and bind offs, and probably other things that don't come to mind :~). Now that I'm 74, I'm working on a lace shawl and am about tackle my first pair of socks on magic loop. Why, you may ask. Because I discovered that I can.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

For those of you who choose to attack me, is the moon full again?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SueJoyceTn said:


> could someone send me the link for todays knitting paradise site


You can find today's Knitting Paradise site at:

www.KnittingParadise.com


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi! CB Carol, What a marvellous reply from you. I really enjoyed reading that as I have all the other lovely responses.and I am taking heed of each and every one they are terrific.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi! CB Carol, What a marvellous reply from you. I really enjoyed reading that as I have all the other lovely responses.and I am taking heed of each and every one they are terrific.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> And don't forget - quite often, people use circular needes as if they were the regular old two needles with knobs on the end - just that they are tethered by a "leash"  You can knit back and forth on long circulars, and sometimes need or want to for longer things like afghans, sideways knit scarves, button bands and collars....


I am one of those as well and it just saves hunting for the other needle it is always attached ....but I to like the basic straight forward patterns


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


I am 76yrs young next week - I have been back into knitting for about 2 years - and only knit with two needles. I have three books full of knitting patterns to try from facecloths to afghans -two needles. I will have to be at least 127years young to knit whatever I want. Go look - you will be surprised! These are all "freebie" patterns on the net.
love.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Hi Moogles,
My sister lives in North Island New Zealand. She spins her own wool, knits, crochets, appliques and quilts!
I call her "mrs. Clever Clogs".
I knit with two needles - tried cable once and the cable needle kept on falling out!


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I used to only use two needles until my daughter asked me to knit a shawl for her friend. The centre panel was 275 stitches and 75 cms long. The weight was enormous on the needles and on my shoulders. I have stiff shoulders so it was suggested that I try knitting from side to side on circular needles. I got the ones with wooden tips and a wire link. I love them now I have got used to them as I can keep my upper arms at my sides and just use my wrists to knit. I am a convert and it will now take me to knit baby clothes on my childrens needles to get me back on 2 needles. Just for the record I am 79 years young, 80 in June and it was at 79 that I tried the new needles.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Gosh I forgot - twenty years ago I knitted two lovely LARGE cot quilts for my twin granddaughters on circular needles. Went ok too.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> I have taken note and thank you all for all your suggestions and advice. Oh! dear I suppose after all I will have to join the circular needle brigade. I do hope I will enjoy it. Drene.


NO! NO! NO! Drene you DO NOT have to join the circular needle brigade.

Do what you are happiest doing.


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

I do regular knitting on my circulars. Worked on washcloths today. Any pattern on circulars can be done on regular "vanilla " needles (unless it's huge). This site is great--don't leave :lol:


----------



## christinelf (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree, circulars are the easiest on the hands and arms; I don't feel like I have chicken wing arms. I use circulars for flat knitting all the time. Still like my dpns for knitting in the round.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

As we say over here "Horses for courses!".


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

Advabtages or not, I have no intention of using circular unless absolutely necesay, eg a jumper yoke. I bought longer SpP needles instead. My hands are too set in their ways, and my wrists won't allow me to knit carsgans etc anyway.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

books said:


> have never gotten the hang of circulars either, the cable culed so much the first time I tried it, that I quickly gave up


iF you ever try circs again, make sure you get soft, flexible cables You won't believe the difference. There is no comparison. I use circs at all times, every time. happy knitting.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Dracaena said:


> Hey Samkewel, can you still see the ground from up there. That horse of yours seems pretty high! Circular and double points are not new, they have a purpose but they are not some great problem solver. I'm currently using circulars for a blanket because of the number of stitches but actually I usually find straight needles much more versatile and give a better finish. My big weakness with knitting is I'm not very good at picking up dropped stitches - when I was taught to knit if I dropped a stitch I had to undo and start again from casting on - great incentive to not drop stitches; does mean that now I would struggle to show someone how as I've not had to do it often myself. When I have I can still see it so undo anyway. C'est la vie.


Sounds like you need to use the lifelines that many on this forum have been talking about. They save lots of time spent on frogging.


----------



## NoIdleHands (Nov 24, 2012)

I knit in the round all the time and do not have any bagginess. I knit continental method with a rather snug tension that allows effortless and quick K2P2 as well as even stitches/tension. I find sewing seams cumbersome. It isn't the sewing; I love to sew and hand stitch. It is the bulk of the seams. I try to eliminate them as much as possible. I also use "faux seams". I would rather pick up stitches and use short row for sleeves. 

This being said, for those who love flat knitting, it has its advantages. The Yarn Harlot loves flat knitting, and she certainly knits very fast and well. Like everything else in life, we pick and choose. I think that is a good thing.

Knit the way that works for you. Knitting is one of the great joys in life. It should stay that way.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Give me Two needles with OUT cords that don't cooperate! I find a lot of the older patterns are the best for finding the good 'ole tried and true. There are a few "vintage" pattern sites that have a wealth of info on them.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


Don't let anyone intimidate you into using something you don't love in your knitting. If you are happier using straights, more power to you! People have been making beautiful things for hundreds of years with straight needles.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

If you havent used circular needles you are missing out. I rarely use straight needles anymore. I get less hand and wrist strain with circulars. You will love them!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


I'm a lot older than 76 and there is nothing more fun than learning a new trick. Believe me, it is one of the best things you can do for yourself. Make a point of trying something new as often as possible, whether it's a new stitch, different needles, a new kind of food, a few words of another language, books in a genre than you usually read ... on and on.


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

books said:


> have never gotten the hang of circulars either, the cable culed so much the first time I tried it, that I quickly gave up


I understand what you mean. Until recently, my circular needle collection consisted of cheap needles with a very thin cable. But I decided to invest in a set of KnitPro Symphonie needles, and to my delight the cables don't curl or twist at all! I would suggest you look at buying just one (for a start) from a reputable company - such as KnitPro, Addi, HiyaHiya, and many more that are mentioned on this site. I'm sure you will be pleased with their performance.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I too only use straight needles. There are a lot of patterns on revelry. In the past I have use two needles instead of a circular and sewn up the project. Circular needles are great for afghans which have more stitches than straight needles hold just don't connect the yarn.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


I had a dear friend from England that was a beautiful knitter. .She made the most lovely sweaters. She made her afghans in strips on 2 needles. She did not like circular needles at all. I love circular needles for afghans, because I hate sewing up all the panels. But knitting with 2 needles is a preference. My dear friend could knit anything using 2 needles. rlmayknit


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

There has to be a place for knitters like us---I use straight needles for any knitting I do--Any circular instructions can be done on 2 needles--It has become a persons choice--I started knitting in 1941 and still can't use circulars easily--It's a fight for me but I am in the back of the bus--I've made many sweaters neck down or from the bottom up--Top down cardi was very popular when we owned a LYS and taught many classes--Use what makes knitting fun for you---


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I have just recently taught my 73 year old mom to knit dishcloths. You CAN learn these new things and you will be so glad to use circular needles and dpns. They make knitting so much easier. IMHO


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I was always a straight needle knitter until I found this site then I thought I would try circulars as a lot of people raved about them, now I am one of the ravers, I love them they make knitting so easy, I haven't used straights since xx


----------



## Foolhardy (Jan 26, 2013)

NoIdleHands said:


> Foolhardy said:
> 
> 
> > kateh said:
> ...


I'm much faster knitting with two needles - could be all the years of practice!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> For those of you who choose to attack me, is the moon full again?


love that reply


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> For those of you who choose to attack me, is the moon full again?


What attack? I merely pointed out a circular that you can keep coiling (if you must) and not have a serious kink or permanent twist like the plastic cables on the circulars have.

I can get aggressive in my preferences...but why?


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Amen! That's why I love them.


Yarnie.One said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have just recently returned to knitting after a gap of quite a few years. Recentrly I have been knitting small articles like Caps. hats, headbands, and slippers all which I have sold at the shop in our museum.
> ...


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

just use what fels right for you, there is no right or wrong answer here.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

valj46 said:


> SAMkewel said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who choose to attack me, is the moon full again?
> ...


Never meant an attack. Just stating what I do... and why. (packed straight needles for a move...not found since. circulars found....and they are easier for me)


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> SAMkewel said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who choose to attack me, is the moon full again?
> ...


The remark was not made with you in mind :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

JTM said:


> valj46 said:
> 
> 
> > SAMkewel said:
> ...


I'm confused. The remark was not made with you in mind, either. If you did not take me to task for anything, it does not apply to you..... It is very difficult to respond to some because it's hard to tell where the response will slip in; I tend to steer away from quoting rather lengthy posts because of the space that takes up. I will be more specific as to whom I'm responding from now on :~). Or perhaps I'll just stop responding.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Well What great fun that was.

Witchy Drene.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

To save confusion, I always hit "quote reply" to respond to a specific post. Don't stop responding!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

inishowen said:


> To save confusion, I always hit "quote reply" to respond to a specific post. Don't stop responding!


If the post I'm responding to is brief, I'll be happy to do as you suggest. If it's lengthy, I'm going to assume I'm not the only one who doesn't enjoy reading and re-reading it to get to the response. I think including the user name of the person who is being responded to might work.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > To save confusion, I always hit "quote reply" to respond to a specific post. Don't stop responding!
> ...


You know you can put the quote into your reply, and delete the extraneous parts of it. That way you still get the info as to whom it is meant for, without having to re-read through the whole thing. I do that sometimes.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Drene I use to feel the same way as you do now. But my daughter got me a set of Addie circulars. I was making afghans on straight needles, it was difficult, I found myself making afghans in panels always, so the work would not be so heavy. Now I don't have to do that, I can make the whole thing in one piece. I would not go back to straights. So much easier this way and enjoyable.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dowager said:


> SAMkewel said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


That sounds like a plan :~D.


----------



## Alva (Dec 20, 2012)

I have knitted everything on two needles, but have started my first pair of socks on four dpns, struggling a bit but improving!! I have knitted lots of Arans for my boys and manage the cable needle fine.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


I am here still knitting with 2 needles..can not get use to circular.
DPN scare me to bits yet


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > I have taken note and thank you all for all your suggestions and advice. Oh! dear I suppose after all I will have to join the circular needle brigade. I do hope I will enjoy it. Drene.
> ...


ya ya Amen to that !!


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Double amen !!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

morningdew said:


> Double amen !!!


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melba Carr (Feb 8, 2013)

Sam, just be helpful to people. We are a bunch of people doing the best we can and asking for suggestions sometimes. Most of us had Moms or Grandmoms who said 'if you can't say somethin' nice, don't say nuthin' at all'. Weigh your words before you post them, think about the impact.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Just Drene said:
> 
> 
> > OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?
> ...


I agree with you, never stop learning.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Melba Carr said:


> Sam, just be helpful to people. We are a bunch of people doing the best we can and asking for suggestions sometimes. Most of us had Moms or Grandmoms who said 'if you can't say somethin' nice, don't say nuthin' at all'. Weigh your words before you post them, think about the impact.


I understand what you're saying, but I think someone who is in search of support, if in fact that was the case, needs to be a whole lot more open and less confrontational. The world is no longer a place where anyone can afford to "make nice" all the time unless one wishes to be a doormat. I also question whether folks leaped to her defense because she isn't young. I'm not, either, but I would feel insulted if someone jumped in to fight my battles for me on that account. Everyone's feelings are valid and I think both sides of any question should be treated as such. We all, and I mean ALL, have learned our reactions the hard way.

When someone starts a thread with a confrontational stance it's risky. That's what I saw to start off today's forum. I don't think I did anything beyond trying to determine exactly what it was she wanted, which has still not been determined because most folks just jumped in with their own assumptions instead of helping her express herself a little more clearly. If you feel what I did was wrong, so be it, but I don't agree. My intentions were also assumed even though that's always a risky course of action.

My suggestion would be for people to take the time to understand exactly what is being said since two wrongs have never made a right. In this instance, it appears that several KPers immediately took sides without clarifying anything on either side. That's a lot like playing judge and jury without seeking out the facts IMHO.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

It has been an interesting subject. And it is not the first time we have had a rather heated discussion about the same thing. The fact that Dreme seemed to be asking the question was a good enough reason for Sam to answer. I, too, am almost 80. I love to try new things. This is the place to learn about them. In Sam's defense, I can't see that she was insulting anyone when she suggested that we try a new way of doing something. Sure, it's fine to stick with the old one, but what possible reason is there for not trying a new tool or method? When we stop learning, we are getting old. And if some of you are getting annoyed with my two-cents worth, I don't care.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mernie said:


> It has been an interesting subject. And it is not the first time we have had a rather heated discussion about the same thing. The fact that Dreme seemed to be asking the question was a good enough reason for Sam to answer. I, too, am almost 80. I love to try new things. This is the place to learn about them. In Sam's defense, I can't see that she was insulting anyone when she suggested that we try a new way of doing something. Sure, it's fine to stick with the old one, but what possible reason is there for not trying a new tool or method? When we stop learning, we are getting old. And if some of you are getting annoyed with my two-cents worth, I don't care.


It has indeed been an interesting subject with interesting reactions all the way around. It's especially interesting to me that some have chosen to take me to task on behalf of Drene while she has registered no complaint or reaction of any kind to anything that I said. I find that to be rather bizarre, frankly. I guess we have some new forum police on duty and I'd better watch my step. I'm "unwatching" now as this whole thing appears to me to be entirely out of bounds. I just don't get that it's okay for some to speak their minds with rather nasty intent but I shouldn't speak my mind without nasty intent. Thanks, ladies.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

For anyone who wants to learn more about circlular needles, dpn's and all the ins and outs of using them, I highly recommend Margaret Radcliffe's book "Circular Knitting Workshop". She gives detailed information about the tools and the techniques. This is a workshop book, not a pattern book although there are some practice patterns to use for trying out the various methods she discusses. I've been using dpn's for decades and circs for a long time too but I surely did learn some great new tricks from this book. It's the best thing I've seen anywhere on the subject; a perfect companion to YouTube videos and you don't need to have online access. I ordered mine from Amazon, but your library probably has a copy to borrow. It's also available in a Kindle edition.


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

You have come to the right place. No matter your skill level or preference, there are people here to give support and encouragement. I learned to knit on straight needles as a child and then didn't knit for 40 years. Now at 62 I have been back to it for a few years and just love circulars. They are so light in your hands and as others have pointed out you can knit on them just as you do straight needles. Think of that cord as just an extension to hold the extra stitches. I knit "straight" on them for years before I tried a circular piece. If you want to try, choose a small project, like a hat. We'll get you through it.

Maureen


----------



## no1paperlady (Oct 7, 2012)

I have used circulars since a teenager, and have never knit a circular piece! LOL I love them for all my granddaughters blankets I have knit!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I use them all! It take me a few times to get comfortable (?) with dpn but it is worth it! Go ahead and try it! And circular needles are great for the larger afghans. easier to handle!


----------



## knittinkate (Feb 11, 2013)

I have recently returned to knitting after a long absence. I used two neeedles now as I did before. Tried the circular and dps over and over and did not like either. It is disheartning when others insist that we CAN use them rather than acccept that others are different and quite satisfied with a two-needle method. Pioneer and colonial men and women didn't have circular or dp's and managed to knit much of their wares with two needles.
On another note, the art of knitting socks escapes me totally, I have tried for decades and still am unable to get the hang of it, does anyone have a two-needle sock patten?
Having recently moved from another part of the country to my present area, to get acquainted with new people,I attended a knitting class at my local library, I was knitting dishcloths and scraves in half the time it took others to knit one single square. I truly enjoyed trying to learn new methods, sharing patterns and making what I thought were new friendships. All my life I have knit using the continental method, imagine my shock when the Instructor and the 'experienced knitters' told me I was knitting backwards. I was amazed at their harsh criticism and limited knowledge of knitting. Being new, I was too polite to recommend they check out the history of knitting,nor did not return to the class.


----------



## knittinkate (Feb 11, 2013)

My friend, Judy bought a knitting machine at an estate sale. Brand new, in original box, with spools of yarn, but No instructions on how to set it up or how to use it. I believe the machine was a Toyota Brand. She has looked for instructions but was unable to locate the company or info if it exists. She does not wish to sell or give it away and would like to learn how to put the machine together and learn how to knit with it. Does anyone have any knowledge of knitting machines? Or a booklet on how it might go together, we will gladly reimburse you for a copy (resonable cost)?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is a page that works...you will have to either copy and paste the pages...or download the different sections you are missing:
http://toyota858.blogspot.com/2007/05/toyota-ks-858777895-knitting-machine.html


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

knittinkate said:


> Having recently moved from another part of the country to my present area, to get acquainted with new people,I attended a knitting class at my local library


To find another knitting group, you might go to www.meetup.com and enter your interest there. This is a free service to match up people with similar interests. Using this service, I've joined three different groups, but have finally settled into one that meets in a library once a week.

 Of course, you can enter other interests, too.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

knittinkate said:


> . Does anyone have any knowledge of knitting machines?


There's a section in this forum that is just for machine knitters. http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-20-1.html


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

knittinkate said:


> I have recently returned to knitting after a long absence. I used two neeedles now as I did before. Tried the circular and dps over and over and did not like either. It is disheartning when others insist that we CAN use them rather than acccept that others are different and quite satisfied with a two-needle method. Pioneer and colonial men and women didn't have circular or dp's and managed to knit much of their wares with two needles.


There's absolutely nothing worth geting disheartened about!!!! If you think about the motive of those who are encouraging two-needle folks to give DPN's and circs a try because it's easy for _them_, they're just hoping that you, also, will find it easier and helpful, because it's been such a game changer for them. They're not criticizing but trying to offer encouragement and help.

Lots of people say that magic loop is the best thing since sliced bread, but there are some of us here who find it kind of fiddly and -- after giving it a fair, enthusiastic try -- go back to the ways that work best for us. And, actually, I think that many, many of the people in this thread have said that there are all kinds of ways to do knitting, and whatever works for us is what we should do.

The only thing I'd point out that is a truly great advantage of circular needles -- and DPN's for heavy projects -- whether they're being used to make something in the round or flat, is that the weight of the project rests in your lap, rather than out on the "levers" that the two needles are. And this makes a circular needle much easier on the hands, wrists, elbows, and shoulders for many of us with arthritis in those joints.

No, colonial and pioneer folks didn't have the advantage circular needles -- though they did use DPN's. But, then, they usually didn't live long enough and so get to knit long enough to get the arthritis that lots of us old fogies have nowadays.

 They also didn't have computers so they could get in touch with a group of people who are willing to share information and offer help and encouragement to fellow knitters.


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


Like you, I am some one who struggles with dpns & circulars & just can't make the transition at all, other than the occasional use of them around a neck, for instance. As a general rule, I use vintage patterns that were mainly written for just two needles & this was the norm, certainly up to comparatively recently. I find that knitted in a modern yarn & in up to date colours, nobody would realise a pattern was twenty years old plus!! I am sixty two now & feel I'm unlikely to change my ways, although many KPers seem to have done so very successfully.

You will find many websites that specialise in vintage patterns & charity shops are a good hunting ground for older patterns.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


I know what you mean. I have avoided using DPNs but know that one of these days I'll have to try them out. I do have a baby blanket pattern that requires the use of circular needles. That's the first time I ever used them and found them to be quite nice. Of course, I'm just going back and forth, not around! There are still lots of patterns out there for people who want to use only two straight needles. I do have to admit though that I've come across some pretty cute patterns that either requires the DPNs or circulars and I know that I'll just have to "bite the bullet" and go for it!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

To Yarnie One. Well said. Thank you.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

knittinkate said:


> I have recently returned to knitting after a long absence. I used two neeedles now as I did before. Tried the circular and dps over and over and did not like either. It is disheartning when others insist that we CAN use them rather than acccept that others are different and quite satisfied with a two-needle method. Pioneer and colonial men and women didn't have circular or dp's and managed to knit much of their wares with two needles.
> On another note, the art of knitting socks escapes me totally, I have tried for decades and still am unable to get the hang of it, does anyone have a two-needle sock patten?
> Having recently moved from another part of the country to my present area, to get acquainted with new people,I attended a knitting class at my local library, I was knitting dishcloths and scraves in half the time it took others to knit one single square. I truly enjoyed trying to learn new methods, sharing patterns and making what I thought were new friendships. All my life I have knit using the continental method, imagine my shock when the Instructor and the 'experienced knitters' told me I was knitting backwards. I was amazed at their harsh criticism and limited knowledge of knitting. Being new, I was too polite to recommend they check out the history of knitting,nor did not return to the class.


That is a shame when you go to a class or a group and they make you feel insecure of you established skills. I think that the method you use are the methods that you are comfortable with and make your knitting enjoyable for you. In my humble opinion 
do what makes you happy and proud of the work you do. I wish that I lived near you, so I could be of support.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Since most of us are hobby knitters, I think one should do whatever is fun for them. I haven't used DPN for a long time, but I made a pair of socks on them. I did it because I thought it would be fun to try DPN. I think they were tube socks, so no heel to fiddle with (although the kind with heels fit much better). I started using circular needles for 2 needle projects when a friend knitter mentioned that she did so and found it easier. Again, I did it for the fun of trying. I started making top down sweaters since I don't like to join pieces. Started the first top down sweater to see if I could do it--again for the fun. Sooo, if using DPN and circulars isn't fun for you, don't do it. I keep reminding myself that if the project doesn't work out, I can always rip it out and do something else.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> knittinkate said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently returned to knitting after a long absence. I used two neeedles now as I did before. Tried the circular and dps over and over and did not like either. It is disheartning when others insist that we CAN use them rather than acccept that others are different and quite satisfied with a two-needle method. Pioneer and colonial men and women didn't have circular or dp's and managed to knit much of their wares with two needles.
> ...


Well said!


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I think it is time to just enjoy knitting whichever way is most enjoyable to us. Suggestions and ideas are great, but in the end you have to like what you are doing. There has been lots of input into this question, I use all different ways, but it doesn't matter. Do what you do best, and above all, be happy.I think enough has been said on this topic.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

We keep going back to the same old argument about the pioneer women using old needles--my mother baked bread in a wood stove and did laundry with a scrub board when she was young...we don't do that any longer, do we? So why, why are we chastised for suggesting that you try something new?


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> OK then, you assure me that at 76 an old dog can still learn new tricks?


I am 81 yrs. old and have knitted a long time. I now use circular needles most of the time and rarely use a straight needle. They aren't hard to use and you will love them.
Have never tackled a Magic Loop though!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mernie said:


> We keep going back to the same old argument about the pioneer women using old needles--my mother baked bread in a wood stove and did laundry with a scrub board when she was young...we don't do that any longer, do we? So why, why are we chastised for suggesting that you try something new?


I don't know the answer to your question, but I do know that without exception, everything new I have tried as a result of being on/learning from others of all ages on KP has made my knitting life easier, better, and more enjoyable. In addition to that, I finally learned to crochet nearly a year ago. I have three types of arthritis, I'm 74, this is my story and I'm sticking to it :~D!!!


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have only ever used two needles,perfectly! happy with this and,being an octagenerian too long in the tooth to change! WIP Guernseys for my two young grandsons,have to say I admire the circular knitters!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

knittinkate said:


> I have recently returned to knitting after a long absence. I used two neeedles now as I did before. Tried the circular and dps over and over and did not like either. It is disheartning when others insist that we CAN use them rather than acccept that others are different and quite satisfied with a two-needle method. Pioneer and colonial men and women didn't have circular or dp's and managed to knit much of their wares with two needles.
> On another note, the art of knitting socks escapes me totally, I have tried for decades and still am unable to get the hang of it, does anyone have a two-needle sock patten?
> Having recently moved from another part of the country to my present area, to get acquainted with new people,I attended a knitting class at my local library, I was knitting dishcloths and scraves in half the time it took others to knit one single square. I truly enjoyed trying to learn new methods, sharing patterns and making what I thought were new friendships. All my life I have knit using the continental method, imagine my shock when the Instructor and the 'experienced knitters' told me I was knitting backwards. I was amazed at their harsh criticism and limited knowledge of knitting. Being new, I was too polite to recommend they check out the history of knitting,nor did not return to the class.


I guess I am not as polite as you. I would have spoken up and set them straight. I am suprised at the instructor being so ignorant. Yep - I would have definitely set them straight. Wish I could have been there with you as I knit continental also. lol


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> knittinkate said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently returned to knitting after a long absence. I used two neeedles now as I did before. Tried the circular and dps over and over and did not like either. It is disheartning when others insist that we CAN use them rather than acccept that others are different and quite satisfied with a two-needle method. Pioneer and colonial men and women didn't have circular or dp's and managed to knit much of their wares with two needles.
> ...


It's a shame I'm not in your part of the country; I'd round up a brigade of continental knitters who could use twigs to knit if need be to prove the point that the knitting group/instructor was not with the program :~D!!!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Just Drene said:


> Someone do please tell me if there is a site for poor souls like me who only use two needles with knobs on the end variety. Almost every knitting pattern I like involves the use of dpn or circular needles. I have no intention of progressing (I suppose you could call it that) to using either. I have always managed before the advent of laptop and knitting sites. So where have they all gone to??


Google two needles knitting patterns.....there are still many of them available on the internet.
You knit for you remember.......so knit with whatever you are comfortable with.


----------

